# RIP Bernard



## Meowy Catkin (28 September 2017)

Sadly Bernard the brown Burmese was PTS this evening due to kidney failure. He had suffered from congestive heart failure for a few years, but due to his super nature he let us give him his medication of five pills a day and his heart was doing really well. So it was a bit of a shock to us that it ended up being his kidneys that let him down in the end. The poor lad went downhill quickly and was rushed to the Vets, but there was nothing to be done. 

Oh Bernard, you were an absolutely irreplaceable darling of a cat, who loved nothing more than company whether it was human or feline, as well as being a complete and utter s*d who liked to eat rabbits on my bedroom floor. I may even miss that bit.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 September 2017)

Aw, so sorry Faracat, what a handsome chap.  

((HUGS))


----------



## 1ST1 (28 September 2017)

I'm very sorry to read this. He was so beautiful  Rest in peace Bernard...


----------



## Shady (28 September 2017)

I'm so sorry Faracat, i love Burmese, they are gorgeous cats and Bernard was very beautiful, i absolutely know that he would have  had a wonderful life with you . RIP lovely Bernard xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teacups (28 September 2017)

What a beautiful cat. He sounds (and looks) like a great character, too.
RIP.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 September 2017)

Thanks everyone. He was a real character, so much so that his nickname was 'the bad cat' said with affection of course. He even broke a TV once by peeing on it (he aimed right at the vent and apparently cat pee and electronics don't mix) and the first night that I had Kasper he broke into my bedroom so that he could wash him. He really loved kittens.

The house is so quiet without him. That Burmese meow is pretty unmistakable... and loud.


----------



## Mrs B (28 September 2017)

So sorry, Faracat ... such a beautiful boy and clearly one of the really, really special ones (not that they're not all special, but you know what I mean!)

Sleep well, Bernard and hugs to you, F x


----------



## Fiona (28 September 2017)

My condolences  x x He was very beautiful,   and his name was just fab...

Fiona


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 September 2017)

So this is after he broke into my bedroom. You can see how tiny Kasper was (and how clean). They really were great friends and Kasper is not a happy boy tonight.







Bernard with Percy. I had all three cats on my bed at one point last night. That's never going to happen again. *sigh*


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 September 2017)

Faracat said:



			Sadly Bernard the brown Burmese was PTS this evening due to kidney failure. He had suffered from congestive heart failure for a few years, but due to his super nature he let us give him his medication of five pills a day and his heart was doing really well. So it was a bit of a shock to us that it ended up being his kidneys that let him down in the end. The poor lad went downhill quickly and was rushed to the Vets, but there was nothing to be done. 

Oh Bernard, you were an absolutely irreplaceable darling of a cat, who loved nothing more than company whether it was human or feline, as well as being a complete and utter s*d who liked to eat rabbits on my bedroom floor. I may even miss that bit.






Click to expand...

So sorry Faracat - what a handsome looking cat he was and such a kind face.    RIP Bernard sleep well little one.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 September 2017)

Faracat said:



			Thanks everyone. He was a real character, so much so that his nickname was 'the bad cat' said with affection of course. He even broke a TV once by peeing on it (he aimed right at the vent and apparently cat pee and electronics don't mix) and the first night that I had Kasper he broke into my bedroom so that he could wash him. He really loved kittens.

The house is so quiet without him. That Burmese meow is pretty unmistakable... and loud.
		
Click to expand...

I looked after my sisters two Burmese but they are not vocal, I have now had a red Burmese handed in  having to find a new home for him, boy is he vocal yowling like a Siamese.


----------



## ester (28 September 2017)

Aww so sorry Faracat he was such a handsome boy.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (28 September 2017)

So Sorry Faracat Bernard sounded and looked like a loveable handsome rogue and what a great name! 

Rest in peace lovely boy xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 September 2017)

I really appreciate all your kind words. Thank you.


----------



## Clare85 (28 September 2017)

So sorry for your loss Faracat. What a gorgeous boy he was. Rest peacefully little guy x


----------



## KittenInTheTree (28 September 2017)

Very sorry to hear he's gone, Faracat  RIP Bernard x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 September 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 September 2017)

How devastating for you Faracat.  It sounds like you have lots of lovely memories to look back on.  He was a gorgeous chappie.  Sending you a big hug as I know how it feels. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS: I totally 100% love the fact you called your cat Bernard!


----------



## texas (29 September 2017)

RIP Bernard, hugs Faracat.  He was clearly a very special cat.


----------



## Amye (29 September 2017)

So sorry for your loss Faracat. He was beautiful and sounds like an amazing character  xx


----------



## ponyparty (29 September 2017)

So sorry to hear this; what a handsome boy! Just stunning. Hugs xx


----------



## ElectricChampagne (29 September 2017)

What a sweet face, RIP Bernard. So hard to let them go..


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 September 2017)

It's really sinking in today that he's gone.


----------



## Lanky Loll (29 September 2017)

hugs, what a gorgeous boy, they leave such a hole xx


----------



## npage123 (29 September 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about that, Faracat.  RIP Bernard.

I'm also mourning the loss of my 16 year old Chinchilla, who was the loveliest cat you could ever wish to own.  She used to have kidney failure for the last few years of her life, but that never seemed to have any effect on her.  However her weight was a big issue and she just wasn't interested in any renal food available, apart from 2 makes of biscuits and 2 types of wet food.  Her weight always hovered between 2kg and 2.5kg.  She was given a quarter of a Periactin tablet every second day, which did make her eat more.  When we put her to sleep last week she only weighed 1.8   It was a massive stomach tumour which took her life in the end.  I knew something was seriously wrong as she was hiding away the day before I took her to the vets, and during the night and on her last day she had laboured breathing, very shallow and faster than normal.

So I know exactly what you're going through at the moment.  My best wishes that you cope with your loss more and more easily until you can think of Bernard without shedding a tear.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 September 2017)

So sorry to hear about your girl as well npage123.  Our kitties passing away is such an awful thing to have to go through and it leaves a massive hole in your life and in your family, and I found that no matter how much everyone said "you're doing the right thing" or "it's for the best" I still felt like a wretch.  My advice (FWIW) is grieve, cry lots and eventually you will start to think of the funny things they did, and how they enriched your life just as much as you enriched theirs.  Hugs to both of you, and for anyone else who is going through losing a pet.


----------



## npage123 (29 September 2017)

Thank you very much, BeckyFlowers.  I didn't expect a message to me as well - sorry Faracat, it's your thread - I really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## {97702} (29 September 2017)

Faracat I am so sorry, I am a stalwart dog person rather than a cat person but I love Burmese cats and Bernard was clearly not only stunningly attractive but also a fabulous personality  

Npage123 I am also really sorry for your loss, it sometimes seems like the longer we have them the bigger the hole they leave xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 September 2017)

npage123 said:



			Thank you very much, BeckyFlowers.  I didn't expect a message to me as well - sorry Faracat, it's your thread - I really appreciate your kind words.
		
Click to expand...

It's fine, don't worry about it, I really don't mind sharing the thread. 

I'm so sorry for your loss npage. They really do mean so very, very much.


----------



## Spottyappy (30 September 2017)

So sorry for you loss, and npage, too.
They leave a massive furry cat shaped hole in your heart, don't they.


----------



## Nici (30 September 2017)

Sorry to hear about Bernard, he looks lovely on the photos. 
Burmese cats are very special indeed, they crawl right under your skin with their endearing chit-chat. :angel:


----------

